# RIP sherbet



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

my old man, sherbet, has been sick for most of his 2 1/2 years of life. according to his previous person, he's always had breathing problems, so it really is amazing he lived as long as he did. ive only had sherbs and his brother, monkey, and three other boys, since january, when his person moved to ireland to further her music career. the boys were very reluctantly given up by jill and happily taken by me.

the last couple of weeks, sherbly has been having panic attacks and not being able to breathe. he also lost over 200g, and i could feel every single bone in his body. he slowly stopped eating and drinking unless i fed and watered him. the last two days, all he's wanted to eat has been avocado, and lots of it.

i'd already made him an appointment to see our vet, so this morning, off we went, after he said goodbye to my daughter. the vet was prepared to give sherbly some more medications to help with his breathing, but said that it would only give him another couple of weeks at best, and that he was shutting down, from the inside out. i agreed with dr rickman that the kindest thing of all would be to let him go. sherbs bruxed and boggled to me, and off he went...

sherbet & monkey pigging out on corn...









sherbet in a basket with monkey, ****** & specks...









sherbet resting his torpedo's while he sleeps...









sherbs up close & personal...









being cute...









his last few photo's, with my daughter...

































RIP my sherbly berbly, i love you


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

aww, he's so cute! i'm so sorry for your loss!


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss  

Sleep sweet Sherbet


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

thank you all.


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your loss


----------

